# Introducing male GSD to 5 month old baby



## LLong2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a 2 and a half year old GSD and a 5 month old baby. I am SO scared in introduce the two because I am afraid that my GSD will bite/attack the baby. He is not aggressive towards me or my husband but it still scares me because I don't want my son to be scard for LIFE! But if I don't introduce them to each other soon then I am afraid I will have to get rid of him. I have a neice who was just visiting this weekend and when my GSD was in his kennel outside he barked VERY aggressively at her like he wanted to attack her...she's over one and is walking around so I just don't think he knows "what she is".....he was an inside pet from the time we got him but has been outside since the arrival of our son who is 5 months old. Has anyone had this problem??? Please help! I love him but I love my son more.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

In the past 2.5 years with your GSD, how have you been socializing him? How has he been with all the other infants and children you've introduced him to in preparation for the addition of your baby?

How was he in dog classes? Can you contact your instructor and possibly set up some more sessions with them in a controlled environment?

I'm sure all the prep work you did, knowing a baby was coming into the house, will pay off. Of course we are all anxious but that's why we do all the work when we first get a puppy! To make them a real member of the family and train, socialize, introduce them before a situation arises. 

The one thing we do that is bad (and hard to prevent with the uproar of a new infant) is completely change our normal routine and pattern, unintentionally IGNORING our dog and instead focusing all our lives around the new baby. So the normal 'dog time' and walks/training/house time are in an uproar so our dogs can be so upset and realize that it's CLEARLY the new baby's 'fault' because their humans aren't doing what they need to do with the dog.

NORMAL with a baby is what life should be. Not CHAOS with a new baby in the house and dog now an ignored problem and outsider. It's not your DOGS fault you had a baby, so to isolate the dog, treat them like they are 'bad' and as if they are being punished from something they never asked for or probably wanted isn't fair. Specially because it's so easy to do the work ahead of time for a smooth transition.

Introducing Your Dog to Your New Baby | ASPCA

Pets & Babies - How to Introduce a Baby to Your Pet - Parents.com

UCB Parents Advice about Pets: Introducing the Dog and the New baby

Introducing Your Dog to a New Baby | Animal Humane Society


----------



## LLong2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank for responding! We did socialize him by taking him in public and taking him for walks but as he got old it became harder and harder to take him in public because he would always bark at people....we keep him put up when company comes over...their is only a select few that he can be around without being aggressive. We practiced have a baby doll when I was pregnant and treated it as if it were real...he didn't really act interested in that. He has never been face to face with a child...the only children he has seen has been from his kennel and he goes nuts when they're running by....I think he wouldn't be agressive because my son is still young and isn't "running around"...getting pregnant kinda just happend so as far as his "raising" we didn't do much prepareing for his ways with children....is their any hope for him? He is great for protection which is why we got him because my husband goes out of town a lot and at night...I feel so safe with him inside.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Read those link I put up.

I think if you follow them you will be fine. Just make sure life is NOT all about the new baby and ignoring/isolating your dog. They are BOTH family members and you just need to do the intro well, you always present. 

Think you are right to make sure you start with a baby that doesn't move much and you can more easily control the situation.


----------



## LLong2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok, thanks! I will  Yesterday my husband was holding my son and we were all in the yard just playing around and Tracer(my GSD) came up to him and started licking his feet! lol he doesn't really acknowledge him very much...we'll see! Thanks for your help


----------

